# Classic Ford Show 5th June



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone going to Classic Ford Show next weekend?

i will be there in the capri


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I will be there if the weather is okay,i normaly go saturday and camp over,i was going to take the escort but ive not finished it


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

I was planning on being there but my MK1 fez ain't done and FCS is the same day so I will be there instead.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

mattsbmw said:


> Anyone going to Classic Ford Show next weekend?
> 
> i will be there in the capri


wow, mint mate, there is something about older cars that really make you smile, anyone else get that?

I would love to be able to maintain & afford an old 30's classic. Anyone want to give me an Austin six? :doublesho:doublesho


----------

